# Suzie finally is in labour !!



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Suzie has had a discharge - no plug as we had already lost that a few weeks ago. Wont stay in her bed unless I sit next to her and rub her belly, bless xx Everyone keep their fingers crossed for us that everything goes smoothly as I am very nervous about this labour.

Will keep you all informed of any changes and any cries for help will hopefully be heard by all.

xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

stay calm ,lol, and fingers crossed here, keep us posted and im sure there will be members online if you need advise or help, xxxx good luck,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Good luck Abbscats Mine is due any day now as well acting very oddly as they do and wont leave my side  keep us updated  *


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Loads of luck on the birth x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Good luck Abbscats Mine is due any day now as well acting very oddly as they do and wont leave my side  keep us updated  *


aww have you got some due, how exciting, what colours are you expecting,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yep My Annie her last litter she had seal bi`s, blue Bi tabbys, and colour points  if she has a bi this time im gona keep it whether its a girl or a boy  shhh dont tell the other half pmsl  *


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hope all goes well for you all bless her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *yep her last litter she had seal bi`s, blue Bi tabbys, and colour points  if she has a bi this time im gona keep it whether its a girl or a boy  shhh dont tell the other half pmsl  *


pmsl hahahahaha your as bad as me,lol, i dont tell him when a new pet is arriving, just try to smuggle it in and hope he dont notice,,,


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

I hope everthing goes well Ive got this in 2weeks time my girls expecting her 1st litter fingers crossed she will do you proud good luck


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

burfy said:


> I hope everthing goes well Ive got this in 2weeks time my girls expecting her 1st litter fingers crossed she will do you proud good luck


awwww i bet your excited to, make sure you have a camera handy, we will want pictures from you to,


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

suzie has been pushing for 30min now and can see a sack protruding out - how long before I start panicing????


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

how long have you been able to see the kitten and when you say she as been pushing was it well spaced contractions or does sher seem distressed?


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

can only see the bag not the kitten yet, been like that for about 20min and contractions are spaced and no she seems in control not distressed at all


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

oooh good luck!!! come on suzie!!xxx


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

she is still purring


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

hi cats purr when they are in a lot of pain best thing i can suggest is calling a vet for advice if things dont progress soon.. say in about another half an hour, just to be on the safe side but cats (or at least the ones i have knows) dont like to make things easy


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh wow come on suzie, she will be fine, amber had 40 minutes contractions before i saw a baby. and then about 10 minutes pushing. if i got through this you can too you will be a natural and so will suzie.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

hope ur right


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

so do I hun. whats happening now? are you on your own or is someone with you? i got my daughter to keep updating on here so i didnt have to move.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

OH is downstairs with the kids I am upstairs with suzie and the laptop - she is pushing again


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

just googled this, and says up to an hour is ok for pushing, after that consult a vet, come on suzie.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

yeah we are all here rooting for you


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

ellie how long do you think she can push for? with the sac showing?


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

like kitties said it was about an hour max that my vet told me was normal after that its best to phone them for advice


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

is this definately the sac? could it not be the plug? did that definately come out 3 weeks ago?


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Good luck..hope she is ok.
Cant believe i have to go out,i just wanna stay here now.
xxx


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

what happens if the water bag burst while its still inside her? this hasnt happened but just curious


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

abbscats said:


> what happens if the water bag burst while its still inside her? this hasnt happened but just curious


lol! no idea!! take a picture of whats happening, so we can see, is the sac definately there?


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

abbscats said:


> what happens if the water bag burst while its still inside her? this hasnt happened but just curious


Dont worry, it sometimes gets burst during labour


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Any news the suspence is killing me has she had any yet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

I called the vets who told me to take her down straight away. He examined her and she hasn't dilated at all so they have admitted her and giving her an hour to progress or its a c-section unfortunately. Worried out my mind now and feel so guilty for putting her through this ......... just hope she works a miracle in the next hour and does it herself.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

abbscats said:


> I called the vets who told me to take her down straight away. He examined her and she hasn't dilated at all so they have admitted her and giving her an hour to progress or its a c-section unfortunately. Worried out my mind now and feel so guilty for putting her through this ......... just hope she works a miracle in the next hour and does it herself.


Aww bless her. I hope it all works out for the better in the end. Everything crossed for you x


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Crossed fingers and toes hope she's ok


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh no im so so sorry please let us know what happens. will they phone you straight away?


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

abbscats said:


> I called the vets who told me to take her down straight away. He examined her and she hasn't dilated at all so they have admitted her and giving her an hour to progress or its a c-section unfortunately. Worried out my mind now and feel so guilty for putting her through this ......... just hope she works a miracle in the next hour and does it herself.


just a thought, not sure if its possible or if it disrupts milk supply, but i heard someone on heres who cat need c section and they spayed her at same time, just a thought?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh good luck to you and her! I hope she gets it going soon! Please keep us informed!


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

vets have called they need to do a section as there has been no change she still isnt dilating


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Fingers crossed for Suzie....she is in the best hands.....xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

aww bless her. you must be going out of your mind

we are all thinking of you xxx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

thinking of you both. xx shes in the best care now. so glad you called the vet.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope she's doing OK and the C section goes well. We're all thinking of you here. xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

is there any news hun?


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG this is just everybodies worst nightmare .

I know the priority is the health of the cat/kittens but .... and I hope I am not crossing a line here but you do have to think of the ££££££ as well.

Please let us know asap as we are all thinking of you hun.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just got in and read this.
Hope everything goes ok,have everything crossed for you.
Thinking of you so much.loads of love.xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Is there any news?


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

hi have we got an update did all go well.

thinking of you both

xx


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

I hope everything went ok for you and Suzie ... I've been thinking of you both. It was our girl who had an emergency c-section 2 1/2 weeks ago. She had an infection and the babies were barely alive. We lost one little one but i'm pleased to say the other 4 are doing exceptionally well ... they're the biggest kittens (at the 2 week stage) we've ever had! This litter was always going to be her last litter and we'd planned to retire her an have her spayed after weaning her babies ... We didn't HAVE to spay her when she had her c-section, but considering the infection we felt it was better too, and it saved her undergoing another anaestetic later on.

Lots of (((hugs))) for you all, I know only too well what you're going through. please PM me if theres anything i can do

J xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Is there any news yet??

I hope all went well


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Is there any news yet??
> 
> I hope all went well


i hope so too.....i dont even have a cat but keep coming back to see......xx


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

We have 5 kittens and all home with suzie, c-section went well I will put pics on a new thread - thanks everyone for your kind thoughts and support it has been a difficult 24 hours.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratulations to you all....im so pleased to hear about mum and kittens...xx


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

PHEW! So glad mum and babies are doing well! Have a well deserved glass of wine for them (mainly you!) tonight.

Congratulations!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats great news!  Congrats to you and mum, and im glad the kittens are doing well! XxX


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

so glad they are all back safe and well. this has answered my other question x


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Brilliant news.
So glad all went well.
Congratulations.xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

You could Private Message Sootisox. I see earlier on the thread she mentioned her cat had to have a section. Glad it all went well. Do you have a replacement milk and small feeding syringe?


----------

